# Paddle fish results



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Three of us went up to Williston on Friday and fished Saturday. My one friend caught a 38lb fish at about 10:15 and I hooked another at around 10:45. At 11:30 I was still battling my giant. What a fight!! However it was not to be. It managed to wrap itself around something on the bottom and got loose. I was bummed. About a half hour later my other friend caught a 55lb fish. Overall it was a good weekend and I'm looking forward to next year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That sounds fun. I wish I had the time to get up there...


----------



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

will be going up this weekend, hoping there won't be too many fisherman, planning on fishing the confluence this weekend, will let everyone know how thing go


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's a stupid question for y'all: What's a paddlefish? I've never caught one, or even heard of one. Is it primarily a Dakota lake fish or something? How big do they get? When do they spawn?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Scroll down about 3/4 the way (or search for Paddlefish) and there is a pic of one.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... um.php?a=1

Paddlefish are well adapted to living in rivers. Paddlefish are known to occur from large rivers throughout much of the Mississippi Valley and adjacent Gulf slope drainages in North America. They frequent many types of riverine habitats but often seek out deeper, low current areas such as side channels, backwaters, oxbow and other river-lakes, and tailwaters below dams. Paddlefish are highly mobile and have been observed to move more than 2000 miles in a river system.

Here is a site with a lot of info
http://www.umesc.usgs.gov/aquatic/fish/ ... /main.html


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Damn stevepike, that's a big paddlefish. I've never seen or even heard of them before. I'm going to take a stab in the dark and say they aren't around here, and if they are they're rare. Of all the times I've gone fishing with people, I've never even heard a paddlefish being the topic or part of a topic of conversation. What do you use to land one of them, shad?


----------

